# Salt tolerance of my plants?



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

I've got a tank that's cycling that's going to be the new home for my goldfish once the cycle has completed. However, while its cycle has not completed yet (ammonia is gone but nitrItes are still hovering at 1-2 ppm), the other tank has nitrites popping up again. I've got salt in the tank to protect the fish from Brown Blood disease, but I was wondering if I might not be better switching tanks once the new tank's nitrites fall to lower than the current tank's. But if I do that, I'll have to treat the new tank with salt as well. The question, then, is if the following plants can handle water with a 0.3-0.5% salt content:

thatpetplace "Hard water pack" for a 55 gal tank:
Anubias barteri 
Anubias coffefolia 
Anubias congensis 
Java fern 
Onion 
Bacopa 
Crispus

My foreground/ground cover plant:
Dwarf Sagitaria Sublata


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, and two other plants that I've added since the first batch:

Ludwigia Repens
Green Cabomba


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Most aquatic plants are not going to tolerate salt too well. But then again, your goldfish are probably going to put a hurtin on most of your plants anyway.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have one tank that is brackish and I am always looking for plants for it. I have found that after a LONG acclimation a few are OK. 
I have some sort of water lily looking one that is OK, and a Java Fern is hanging in there. 
I took over 3 months to raise the salt from hard water/high pH but no salt to specific gravity of 1.004 (I use Coralife salt that is made for marine tanks).

The amount of salt needed for high nitrites is such a low dose that I would not worry about it with respect for plants. As little as 1 teaspoon per 20 gallons is plenty.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Once your nitrites fall to zero, you can do a series of small(20-30%) water changes once or twice a week to dilute the salt. That way, you don't have to fear the long term effects of salt on your plants.


----------

